# Traps



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi All

I have been training for a while now and have gained all over including my traps but they arnt as well developed as i would like. I do shrugs on the smith starting at 40k 12reps upto 130k 3reps gradually going down to the 3reps as i up the weight. I also do 3 sets of dumbell shrugs. Is there any thing else i can do that will help them that im not currently doing?

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Heavy full range deadlifts.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah i did do behind back on smith for ages then changed to doing it infront of me i take it its better behind


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi con cant really do dead lifts atm got a prob with me lower back


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

ok cheers base ill try the rows n all i dont do them


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Con said:


> Heavy full range deadlifts.


couldn't agree more, develop nice thick traps, done wonders for mine, I feel that standing barbell presses actually hit them slightly aswell. Esp if you squeeze at the top.


----------



## stocky24 (Mar 8, 2007)

could some1 just clarify what full range deadlifts are is it each rep starting off the floor


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

i have massive traps naturally and they grow like weeds on me, I do dumbell shrugs 3 sets using 36,40, and 50kg DBs plus do standing smith machine shrugs using 80kg,100kg and working set on 140kg for 8 reps and finish off with standing up right rows for 3 sets...

I never needed to use deadlifts to get mine to grow plus I have been unable to deadlift for 12 months after blowing my lower back and having two bludging disc in my back...

This pic is 6 months old and I am about 5kg heavier plus a alot leaner now but it gives you the idea how well this routine works for me


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

mickus said:


> i have massive traps naturally and they grow like weeds on me, I do dumbell shrugs 3 sets using 36,40, and 50kg DBs plus do standing smith machine shrugs using 80kg,100kg and working set on 140kg for 8 reps and finish off with standing up right rows for 3 sets...
> 
> I never needed to use deadlifts to get mine to grow plus I have been unable to deadlift for 12 months after blowing my lower back and having two bludging disc in my back...
> 
> This pic is 6 months old and I am about 5kg heavier plus a alot leaner now but it gives you the idea how well this routine works for me


why do you do that much direct work on a bodypart when Deadlifting once a week will give the desired effects, yes I do think they tend to stand out on you but you may find yourself getting to the point where they stand out above other things, if you know what I mean.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Five-O said:


> why do you do that much direct work on a bodypart when Deadlifting once a week will give the desired effects, yes I do think they tend to stand out on you but you may find yourself getting to *the point where they stand out above other things*, if you know what I mean.


Like the chest.

And thats no dig mickus, i think you know that but thought id just clarify after all the other threads lately.

I'd deffo tone it down a little dude for the traps, you want balance and symmetry on stage.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

ah24 said:


> Like the chest.
> 
> And thats no dig mickus, i think you know that but thought id just clarify after all the other threads lately.
> 
> I'd deffo tone it down a little dude for the traps, you want balance and symmetry on stage.


I have the same probs, my shoulders and arms kinda dominate my profile and my chest needs some work to catch up. Ive got the thickness at the top and bottom but because im naturally not that wide, my chest seems to take second place, oooh for naturally wide clavicles...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Five-O said:


> I have the same probs, my shoulders and arms kinda dominate my profile and my chest needs some work to catch up. Ive got the thickness at the top and bottom but because im naturally not that wide, my chest seems to take second place, oooh for naturally wide clavicles...


Jimmy dont even talk to me about chest!

As you know, mines pretty much non-existant.

As you said though, you have the thickness top to bottom, i dont even have that!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

ah24 said:


> Jimmy dont even talk to me about chest!
> 
> As you know, mines pretty much non-existant.
> 
> As you said though, you have the thickness top to bottom, i dont even have that!


I would think you have a similar build to me, not natuarlly very wide, whereas ppl with wide frames nearly always have a good big square chest but also struggle with arm size, we are opposite, arms gain size nicely but chest lacks, its a trend ive seen a lot.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Five-O said:


> I would think you have a similar build to me, not natuarlly very wide, whereas ppl with wide frames nearly always have a good big square chest but also struggle with arm size, we are opposite, arms gain size nicely but chest lacks, its a trend ive seen a lot.


Me thinks your right there jimmy. Lifes a b1tch


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

Unless your shoulders are as wide as ruhls and you need massive traps just to not look flat shouldered and you do heavy back work personally i see no need in every training the traps directly.

That said i often do a light set of 30 reps or so just to reduce cramping the next day after heavy deadlifts.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Con said:


> Unless your shoulders are as wide as ruhls and you need massive traps just to not look flat shouldered and you do heavy back work personally i see no need in every training the traps directly.
> 
> That said i often do a light set of 30 reps or so just to reduce cramping the next day after heavy deadlifts.


is that 30 reps with only 200k you genetic bloody freak ....pmsl


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

Five-O said:


> is that 30 reps with only 200k you genetic bloody freak ....pmsl


Lol yeah but thats on a hammer strenght shrug machine so its a lot easier than with a barbell.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Con said:


> Lol yeah but thats on a hammer strenght shrug machine so its a lot easier than with a barbell.


i knew it would be sumat heavy C


----------



## Febry (Sep 25, 2007)

Deadlifts followed by heavy power shrugs.


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

That pic was old lads, I have made some massive changes and my chest is catching up in a big way. I will post updated pics on my journal thread so that you can see the improvement I have made since that last shot...


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Con said:


> Heavy full range deadlifts.


Thats the one!!

Also power cleans.

If your gonna do shrugs, do hise shrugs. 10 times more effective IMHO.


----------



## cyclops_45 (Oct 5, 2005)

Bulldozer said:


> Thats the one!!
> 
> If your gonna do shrugs, do hise shrugs. 10 times more effective IMHO.


on the button... super set them right after doing squats.

Also try doing DB / BB shrugs supersetted with weighted dip shrugs


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

What is a hise shrug?


----------



## cyclops_45 (Oct 5, 2005)

Con said:


> What is a hise shrug?


....shoulder the bar as if your gonna do a squat. Inhale and shrug the bar up towards the ears. Great for extra growth and a change from regular shrugs.

I have found that it make the traps real tight afterwards though (thats what the physio says anyway!)


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

cyclops_45 said:


> ....shoulder the bar as if your gonna do a squat. Inhale and shrug the bar up towards the ears. Great for extra growth and a change from regular shrugs.
> 
> I have found that it make the traps real tight afterwards though (thats what the physio says anyway!)


sounds insane:crazy:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

hise shrugs

http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=body_142short

Try them, they hurt when done correctly.


----------



## Febry (Sep 25, 2007)

cyclops_45 said:


> ....shoulder the bar as if your gonna do a squat. Inhale and shrug the bar up towards the ears. Great for extra growth and a change from regular shrugs.
> 
> I have found that it make the traps real tight afterwards though (thats what the physio says anyway!)


On the rare occasion I do them, I do them on the stading calf raise machine


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

NeilpWest said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have been training for a while now and have gained all over including my traps but they arnt as well developed as i would like. I do shrugs on the smith starting at 40k 12reps upto 130k 3reps gradually going down to the 3reps as i up the weight. I also do 3 sets of dumbell shrugs. Is there any thing else i can do that will help them that im not currently doing?
> 
> Cheers


there could be a few things to consider here

1 maybe not the low reps finish keep it higher reps

2 changing the routine...super sets drop sets ect

3 your routine if you do traps with back then do shoulders you may not be resting them well

4 your general form on shrugs...most go to heavy and low movement i belive in full movement pulling with the traps dont let the arms move at all


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi jjb yeah i could try higher reps. I have always done them with shoulders. I have tried infront and behind with straight arms and bending at the elbow to get the traps to squeeze abit more.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

do you train back the day after that chap?

higher reps hit my traps nicely

also try seated dumbbell shrugs,sit on the end of a flat bench and hang the dumbbells to your side this is very strict


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah i will try seated havnt done them yet. Nope i do back and bi on wednesday shoulders and traps on friday.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

well try the seated shrugs and maybe lessen the volume just do 1 exercises see if they come on you may be over training them

hope they come on soon


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah quite possibly i do them on smith and standing with dumbells ta for the help jjb


----------

